# sizing for a park/jib board



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

hey guys

I'm lookin at a jib/park board, I'm 5'11 and weigh about 185lbs. I was thinking the smallest I'd want to go would probably be 153 and the biggest 156


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Jud_X said:


> hey guys
> 
> I'm lookin at a jib/park board, I'm 5'11 and weigh about 185lbs. I was thinking the smallest I'd want to go would probably be 153 and the biggest 156


It totally depends on manufacture specs for a given board (size) the weight that given board is designed to handle. Height has nothing to do with it. See the FAQ I wrote (esp. post #5) here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/we...members/9131-sedition-s-equipment-guides.html


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jud_X said:


> hey guys
> 
> I'm lookin at a jib/park board, I'm 5'11 and weigh about 185lbs. I was thinking the smallest I'd want to go would probably be 153 and the biggest 156


i am exactly the same size as you, and i ride a 151 lib tech box scratcher. a lot of people who are lighter than you and i say its a bit stiff, but it is the SWEETEST jib board for a bigger rider. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Just look on the weight ranges on the board, more than likely though you'll be somewhere between 153 and 156.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

I was just curious about some size ranges, I figured it would be in between somewhere. I was looking at a Rome artifact rocker and the 153's top sheet is ugly lol I figured I might be able to use a 156.



skatebanana101 said:


> i am exactly the same size as you, and i ride a 151 lib tech box scratcher. a lot of people who are lighter than you and i say its a bit stiff, but it is the SWEETEST jib board for a bigger rider. I highly recommend it!



hmm I'll look into it, maybe I can find a good deal at the snowboard show 
anyway thanks for all the input guys


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

If you're only going to jib than go as small as you want to. If you want to hit some bigger drops and jumps or tall boxes or rails than you might take size into consideration. I ride a 147cm to jib but a 152cm for most everything else. Jib boards are usually useless for everything else, unless you weight like 120lbs or less. That box scratcher is nice, but it's wide and short making it a jib only by my standards. I like something more narrow for ripping and jumps. I have a Machete that rips EVERYTHING. It's the only board that does everything and well that I've ridden. I have a Signal Park series that is nuts for jibbing but is a limp dick on hard pack and larger jumps. But from my experience a jib board never bodes well outside the park, and for the most part doesn't hold up to the rest of the park (jumps, pipe, large features).

And don't get that Artifact if you don't have another board for outside the park. The edge hold is a joke on them and they are WAY too soft for a big guy. They do jib well though. If jib only is your preference than it's a great deck. I would recommend that, Signal Park, Ride Kink, or K2 WWW if you want jib only fun.


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jud_X said:


> I was just curious about some size ranges, I figured it would be in between somewhere. I was looking at a Rome artifact rocker and the 153's top sheet is ugly lol I figured I might be able to use a 156.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is where i got mine... last years model is better in my opinion because it's a bit softer than the 2011 one and its graphics for the 151 are better in my opinion too

o2gearshop.com


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Anor said:


> If you're only going to jib than go as small as you want to. If you want to hit some bigger drops and jumps or tall boxes or rails than you might take size into consideration. I ride a 147cm to jib but a 152cm for most everything else. Jib boards are usually useless for everything else, unless you weight like 120lbs or less. That box scratcher is nice, but it's wide and short making it a jib only by my standards. I like something more narrow for ripping and jumps. I have a Machete that rips EVERYTHING. It's the only board that does everything and well that I've ridden. I have a Signal Park series that is nuts for jibbing but is a limp dick on hard pack and larger jumps. But from my experience a jib board never bodes well outside the park, and for the most part doesn't hold up to the rest of the park (jumps, pipe, large features).
> 
> And don't get that Artifact if you don't have another board for outside the park. The edge hold is a joke on them and they are WAY too soft for a big guy. They do jib well though. If jib only is your preference than it's a great deck. I would recommend that, Signal Park, Ride Kink, or K2 WWW if you want jib only fun.


I do have a NS sl-r for out of the park. Just a friend of mine is in touch with the rep for rome so I can get good deals on em. 

and I would like the board to be able to do jumps and I would like to get into the pipe more as well.


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

By the way, here are the respective graphics for each
2010:








2011:


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

A board that does jumps and pipe well probably won't be your typical jib board. Something like a Ride DH2, Machete, or DH2.4. Most pipe boards have camber and jib boards do not. Whereas for jumps you can go either way. Consider a hybrid base, or just get a light rocker (5mm or less) or flat camber. I think you'd dig a Machete. It's got 4mm of rocker and carbon array for edge hold, helps a lot on jumps and the new maple runners give it some nice pop. Or go for DH2 if you want flat and stiffer. The DH2.4 has a nice hybrid core that is camber with early lift or rocker. It's a little less catchy and has crazy pop. It's what a lot of the Ride guys are using for bigger jumps and all round park. But an all round park board is very different than a jib board. And unfortunately, new camber technology just widens that gap. But if you're not too serious about pipe you can find something that will do the rest well.

Sorry I don't know Rome's stuff well enough to help you out in term of their gear. I have ridden an Artifact and it was a nightmare outside the park or for jumps. Very nice for jibbing though.


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anor said:


> A board that does jumps and pipe well probably won't be your typical jib board. Something like a Ride DH2, Machete, or DH2.4. Most pipe boards have camber and jib boards do not. Whereas for jumps you can go either way. Consider a hybrid base, or just get a light rocker (5mm or less) or flat camber. I think you'd dig a Machete. It's got 4mm of rocker and carbon array for edge hold, helps a lot on jumps and the new maple runners give it some nice pop. Or go for DH2 if you want flat and stiffer. The DH2.4 has a nice hybrid core that is camber with early lift or rocker. It's a little less catchy and has crazy pop. It's what a lot of the Ride guys are using for bigger jumps and all round park. But an all round park board is very different than a jib board. And unfortunately, new camber technology just widens that gap. But if you're not too serious about pipe you can find something that will do the rest well.
> 
> Sorry I don't know Rome's stuff well enough to help you out in term of their gear. I have ridden an Artifact and it was a nightmare outside the park or for jumps. Very nice for jibbing though.


the DC PBJ isnt a bad choice either. Its designed to slay big booters and boxes too


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

skatebanana101 said:


> the DC PBJ isnt a bad choice either. Its designed to slay big booters and boxes too


If you're the type that likes a soft board on booters yeah... Its a soft board. Below medium on a park stiffness scale.

If you want an all park board, I would look at the Parkstar 157, DH2 157, Indoor FK 156, Rook 156, Westmark 156, or a Grip 157.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Nivek said:


> If you're the type that likes a soft board on booters yeah... Its a soft board. Below medium on a park stiffness scale.
> 
> If you want an all park board, I would look at the Parkstar 157, DH2 157, Indoor FK 156, Rook 156, Westmark 156, or a Grip 157.


so those are all park so they'll handle jibs, kickers, and pipe?

and remember I do have a never summer sl-r, although I don't know how well it'll handle the pipe. Guess theres only one way to find out eh


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jud_X said:


> so those are all park so they'll handle jibs, kickers, and pipe?
> 
> and remember I do have a never summer sl-r, although I don't know how well it'll handle the pipe. Guess theres only one way to find out eh


Honestly most the time one does not include pipe in an all park description. Pipe boards more often perform quite like all mountain boards. You need impeccable edge hold and torsional energy for pipe. Things that All mountain boards tend to have. That usually means something stiffer and less forgiving. Not things you necessarily want in a jumps or jib board. I think the Westmark, Rook, and DH2 will be able to perform well in the pipe but as I never ride pipe I don't really know.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Honestly most the time one does not include pipe in an all park description. Pipe boards more often perform quite like all mountain boards. You need impeccable edge hold and torsional energy for pipe. Things that All mountain boards tend to have. That usually means something stiffer and less forgiving. Not things you necessarily want in a jumps or jib board. I think the Westmark, Rook, and DH2 will be able to perform well in the pipe but as I never ride pipe I don't really know.


o ya true, I didn't even think of that. And stupid me I was just reading a big thing on here today about edges for pipe and park and it didn't click in about that.

So I guess if I really wanna do pipe I should take the SL in.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I would think so. I haven't and don't remember hearing of anyone that has, but I imagine it would do well.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey another question 

I can get a good deal on a neversummer revolver-r 153, I have a size 10 boot. Would that size be ok around the waist with duck stance at about +15/-12?


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jud_X said:


> Hey another question
> 
> I can get a good deal on a neversummer revolver-r 153, I have a size 10 boot. Would that size be ok around the waist with duck stance at about +15/-12?


What width is your stance? I wouldnt worry though because a size ten fits most every regular width board and you have a duck stance so you should be golden.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

skatebanana101 said:


> What width is your stance? I wouldnt worry though because a size ten fits most every regular width board and you have a duck stance so you should be golden.


21, and I checked the waist on it is 260mm on the 153 so it should fit fine.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok here are the boards I can get good deals on

2010 NS Evo 155
2010 NS Revolver 153
2010 Ride Kink either 153 wide or 155? dunno which would fit better
2010 K2 Parkstar 152 or 155?
2010 k2 www 153wide


----------

